# Das Phänomen DLC: Die Gelddruckmaschine der Publisher



## Peter Bathge (24. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das Phänomen DLC: Die Gelddruckmaschine der Publisher* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das Phänomen DLC: Die Gelddruckmaschine der Publisher


----------



## AlBundyFan (24. April 2015)

schuld daran sind einzig und allein die spieler - denn wenn sich das finanziell nicht auszahlen würde, würde es keiner machen.

mit jedem einzelnen cent den man für irgendwelche dummen DLCs ausgibt sagt man den herstellern "bitte so weiter machen".

das heisst, jeder der nur ein einziges mal geld für einen DLC ausgegeben hat wie oben beschrieben(neues auto für 6€) hat sein recht verwirkt, sich über diese entwicklung aufzuregen, weil er sie bewußt gefördert hat.

und wenn man diesen maßstab anlegt dann bin ich zb. einer der wenigen, der sich hier ausnehmen kann.
zahlen für spieler inner FIFA-ultimate team oder sonstigen blödsinn - soweit kommts noch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. April 2015)

Die Lösung des Problems ... 


liegt im Kundenverhalten.

Bei 100% Kaufverweigerung würde das DLC-Geschwurbel sofort wieder vom Markt verschwinden.
Leider gibt es genug "Süchtige", die es nicht lassen können und die Firmen mit Geld nach Kauf vollpumpen.

Die Idee ist ja nicht neu und es gibt sie auch auf Konsolen - siehe Skylanders und Co. 
Da werden die innersten Triebe des Menschen geschickt ausgenutzt und man läßt sich das Verlangen nach "Mehr" vielfach vergolden.

Handeln ohne zu Denken oder: das Kleinhirn hat gesprochen.
Da mußt Du durch als Lurch!

Gef...t eingeschädelt!


----------



## BiJay (24. April 2015)

DLCs kauf ich mir wirklich sehr wenige. Oft lohnt sich das Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis überhaupt nicht und andererseits hab ich manchmal das Spiel dann schon gar nicht mehr installiert und verfolg es nicht mehr. Ich krieg da nicht einmal mit, was da so für DLCs noch rauskommen, interessiert mich aber auch nur selten, da sie sich wie gesagt oft nicht lohnen. Skins sind nutzlos hoch zehn, für sowas geb ich nie Geld aus. Und die DLCs mit spielerischen Inhalt oft viel zu kurz. Oder das Spiel nochmal durchspielen mit einem neuen Charakter? Eher nicht. Game of the Year Editionen find ich sehr nett, mehr Inhalt für einen fairen Preis. Früher fand ich Erweiterungs-Packs zu Spielen auch voll in Ordnung. Heute gibt es da oft nur Season Passes, wo man anfangs nicht einmal weiß, was man überhaupt fürs Geld bekommt. Gleicht eher dem Preordern, was ich auch vermeide. Und dann kriegt man auch immer nur Häppchen über einen langen Zeitraum ab. Kostenlose DLCs sind natürlich immer willkommen und momentan sieht man auch, dass einige Spiele wenig Erfolg mit ihren kostenpflichtigen DLCs oder Season Pass haben (z.B. Titanfall).


----------



## evilmane666 (24. April 2015)

Ja den mist haben wir uns zum teil selber eingebrockt , mit dem Zahlreichen Käufen. Die Hochpreis Salami Taktik,is schon Fixer Bestandteil  bei der Kalkulierung . ich habe bisher nur für Dark Souls 2 die Dlcs gekauft , und hab über 40 stunden in den Dlcs verbracht , und bin nichtma bei der Hälfte. ich glaube das sind wirklich nur wenige Dlcs die keine Abzocke sind, und so Dlcs wie zb Neue Kostüme,für mehrere 100 Euro Boykottiere ich .


----------



## USA911 (24. April 2015)

"Dafür gibt es Tonnen von DLC. Ich habe vermutlich über 100 Dollar dafür ausgegeben. Allerdings habe ich auch schon 610 Stunden mit dem Spiel auf dem Konto, also war es das definitiv wert für mich." (Zitat v. Armin Ibrisagic)
Wie kann man die Wertigkeit eines Spiels an der verbrachten Spielzeit aufrechnen? Spielzeit sagt nichts über die Qualität eines Spiels und dessen DLC´s aus. Habe bei BF3 auch viele Spielstunden, trotzdem ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht gut und zum gunste des Publishers!


----------



## Emke (24. April 2015)

@USA911: Ganz einfach, mache ich auch  wenn mich ein Spiel sehr lange fesselt dann zahlt es sich aus Geld für DLCs auszugeben. So habe ich es zb bei Skyrim, BL2, Arma 3 usw. überhaupt nicht bereut die extra Packs zu kaufen da ich mehrere Hundert Stunden drinnen verbracht hat.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> "Dafür gibt es Tonnen von DLC. Ich habe vermutlich über 100 Dollar dafür ausgegeben. Allerdings habe ich auch schon 610 Stunden mit dem Spiel auf dem Konto, also war es das definitiv wert für mich." (Zitat v. Armin Ibrisagic)
> Wie kann man die Wertigkeit eines Spiels an der verbrachten Spielzeit aufrechnen? Spielzeit sagt nichts über die Qualität eines Spiels und dessen DLC´s aus. Habe bei BF3 auch viele Spielstunden, trotzdem ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht gut und zum gunste des Publishers!



Ja nein, jein...... Indirekt funktioniert diese Denkweise schon. Wenn er über 600 h mit dem Game verbracht hat, scheint es ihn echt Spaß zu machen. Und für ihn scheint auch die Qualität zu stimmen. Sonst hätte er nicht so viel Zeit mit dem Game verbracht. Und dann sieht er für sich dann schon einen Gegenwert in den DLC. Das ist Irgendwo schon verständlich. Wenn ich mir allerdings ein Game kaufe und es nach 2 h beiseite lege aber zig Addons/DLC dazu habe ist das eine vollkommen andere Sache.

Oder mal anders gerechnet: 610 h wären bei einer üblicher Spielelänge von 10-20 h Spieldauer rund 30-60 Spiele. Bei einem Vollpreisgame reden wir da von einem "Gegenwert" von 1350 bis 2700 EUR, wenn man 45 EUR/Game ansetzen würde. Bei 100 Dollar als Investition kann man dann schon sagen, daß es für ihn wirklich einen entsprechenden Gegenwert geboten hat (was für andere aber nicht automatisch auch gelten muß).

Das Problem mit den DLC ist halt, daß man den Gegenwert dieser vorab bis auf Ausnahmen nur schlecht einschätzen kann (es sei denn es sind optische Gimmicks von denen man vorher weiß, daß man diese nicht braucht). Oder irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Zeitsparer-Packages. Aber bei Story-DLC weiß man nicht konkret, ob sie den Gegenwert bieten, um die Investition zu rechtfertigen.

Aber gerade das im Beitrag genannte Borderlands ist ein Paradebeispiel für Extreme. Es gibt dort sehr gute, wertige Story-DLC und es gibt einen Haufen von Zusatzmist (Skins u.ä.), den ich nicht mit der Kneifzangen anfassen würde.


----------



## Amosh (24. April 2015)

Viele DLCs kaufe ich, wenn sie reduziert im Angebot sind. Das hab ich bei Dishonored so gemacht, das habe ich bei Anno 2070 gemacht (damals das Komplettpaket mit allen DLCs gekauft, da war aber Deep Ocean noch nicht draußen, was ich dann auch rabattiert gekauft habe). Bei Civ 5 und Dragon Age: Origins sinds einfach die Kompletteditionen geworden.

Das einzige Spiel, bei dem ich so zugelangt habe, war Battlefield 4 (wobei das auch wieder ein etwas reduziertes Angebot war ) - aber dort hat es sich angesichts meiner über 600 Spielstunden mittlerweile auch gut ausgezahlt.

@MichaelG, darum gehts doch aber gar nicht. Es geht eben darum, dass man das Spiel lange spielt und der Spieler bei Stange gehalten wird, das Spiel also möglichst lange spielt. Ich kaufe mir auch keine DLCs von Spielen, von denen ich weiß, die DLCs werde ich nie spielen. CoD beispielsweise.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Das war jetzt mal ein Paradebeispiel für Preorder. Man kauft sich Spiel X + Seasonpaß vor dem/zum Release weil man vom Spiel (teils auch durch Previews angeheizt) vielleicht doch eine vollkommen andere Vorstellung hat als man schlußendlich geboten bekommt und legt das Game nach 2 h ernüchtert beiseite. Soll es ja auch geben. Wo wir beim allseits beliebten Thema Seasonpaß/Preorder sind. Wo ich zugegebenermaßen bei Spielen wie AC auch bislang immer schwach geworden bin. Aber ich wurde inhaltlich bislang nicht enttäuscht. Qualitativ (Bugs) bei Unity schon.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. April 2015)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind 90% der DLCS entweder überflüssig oder hätten ins Hauptspiel gehört. Zudem sind die meisten DLCs auch noch krass überteuert. Außerdem nervt es, wenn man in einem Spiel ständig auf einen kaufbaren DLC hingewiesen wird (z.B. über NPCs die einem sinngemäß zu verstehen geben: hier geht es weiter sobald du zahlst)


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Damit hast Du schon Recht. Aber nicht alle DLC-Angebote sind so gestrickt. Beispielsweise bei Freedom Cry (AC BF-DLC) oder die Tyrannei von George Washington (AC 3) ist es imho gut gelöst. Auch bei den großen Story-Addons von Borderlands. Oder Burial at Sea von Bioshock Infinite.

Da gabs früher schon offensichtlichere Herausschnitte. Z.B. auch bei Deus Ex Human Revolution. Oder bei AC2 oder oder.

Bei DLC gilt genauso wie bei Spielen eine intensive Prüfung auf deren Wertigkeit. Das ist bei DLC aber leider deutlich schwieriger, weil DLC kaum separat mal einem ausführlichen Test unterzogen werden (sicher auch aufgrund der Vielzahl an Angeboten von DLC).


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2015)

habe bislang genau einen (separaten) dlc gekauft - für 69 cent.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (24. April 2015)

Leider stehen DLCs spielspaßmäßig meistens nicht in relation zu den verlangten Preisen. Ein gutes Beispiel ist der DCL für DA Inqusition, wo ich so dumm war und den DLC sofort gekauft habe. Der DLC war im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber nach knapp 7 Stunden war ich durch und das für einen Preis von 19.90 €.  Das passt einfach nicht. Für den Preis erwarte ich einfach mehr Spielzeit. DLC wie Pferderüstungen etc. finde ich völlig überflüssig. Wenn das Spiel allerdings sinnvoll erweitert wird, stehe ich DLC durchaus positiv gegebenüber, wobei ich aber meistens doch auf Angebote oder bei einigen Spielen auch auf Komplettversionen (GOTY) warte. Season Passes kaufe ich prinzipell nicht, da ich ja nie weiß was es überhaupt für DLCs geben wird.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

7 h für 19 EUR gehen doch ? Da gibts deutlich schlimmere Beispiele. In der Zeit bist Du bei einigen Vollpreisspielen für 50 EUR durch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. April 2015)

BlauerGrobi schrieb:


> Preis von 19.90 €.



Wo hast du bitte 19,99 dafür gezahlt?
Das Ding kostet bei Origin 14,99 Euro.
Und dieser Preis ist völlig in Ordnung.
Ich habe 12 Stunden mit dem DLC verbracht und wurde bestens unterhalten.


----------



## Quantor (24. April 2015)

Ich möchte auch mal meine Meinung zu diesem Thema abgeben.... 

DLCs gibt es schon viel viel länger.... Nur nannte man die Dinger früher Add-Ons.... und das war OK, da früher Add-Ons meistens 9-12 Monate später erschienen und wirklich neuen Content mitbrachten wenn man mit dem eigentlichen Spiel schon durch war... Früher habe ich ab und zu gerne zu solchen Add-Ons gegriffen.... 

Leider aber hat sich die Vorgehensweise der Publisher in dieser Hinsicht wirklich extrem geändert...

Auf der einen Seite kann ich die Publisher schon verstehen... DLCs von Top-Sellern generieren in der Regel noch einmal einen Extra Geldregen in die Kassen und gleichen somit bestimmt auch Verluste aus anderen, nicht so erfolgreichen, Spielen aus.... Von daher hätte ich prinzipiell gar kein Problem damit nach einem 3/4 Jahr auch mal einen DLC zu kaufen, der einem Game neue Impulse verleiht.... 

Anders hingegen sieht das bei "Projekten" aus wo die ersten DLCs schon angekündigt werden, bevor das eigentliche Spiel überhaupt auf dem Markt ist, bzw. wo ein DLC schon einen Monat nach erscheinen des Spiels zum Download angeboten wird... Bei diesen Produkten riecht es immer sehr stark nach Abzocke.... Aber auch damit könnte ich zum Teil noch leben, wenn der Umfang von dem Hauptspiel entsprechen groß ist.... Doch leider kommen heutzutage viele Spiele mit doch einem sehr mageren Umfang auf den Markt.... Und das bei Preisen die Mittlerweile bei ca. 60 Euro bei einer Neuerscheinung liegen... Ich weiß noch was es früher in den 90ern für einen Aufschrei in der Spielergemeinde gab, als die ersten Spiele jenseit der 70 DM-Grenze erschienen (An die jüngeren: DM war mal unsere Währung  )...
Und mittlerweile sind wir bei 120 DM (und jenseits davon) angekommen... 

Am aller schlimmsten finde ich aber diese Unsitte der letzten Jahre, DLCs an spezielle Vorbesteller-Editions zu koppeln... Amazon hat die Goodies, Game-Stop wieder andere, usw.... So hat im Prinzip kein Spieler irgendwo mehr die Möglichkeit das wirklich "gesamte" Spieleerlebnis zu besitzen (besser gesagt: nutzen zu düfen)... Diese 3-Klassen-Gesellschaft die EA eingeführt hat mit: Standard. Premium, Deluxe, Digital-Deluxe und was weiss ich noch alles ist einfach nur zum kotzen... Was EA zurecht das Image einer Heuschrecke eingebracht hat... Nicht nur, dass sie fast alle großen und guten Studios geschluckt und vernichtet haben (Origin, Westwood, Bullfrog, ...) ... Auch die Spiler werden nur noch abgezockt... Ganz egal in welchem Segment... Sei es bei den sogenannten "Free to Play" (Pay or Loose) Games, als auch mittlerweile bei den AAA-Titeln... 

Wenn Ihr aber einen schuldigen sucht, dann müsst Ihr von der Redaktion Euch auch ein wenig an die eigene Nase fassen... Dieser ganze DLC-Wahn kommt immer dann zum tragen wenn ein Game extrem gehypt wird... Denn nur dort lohnt sich der Aufwand auch wirklich... Wenn ich jetzt allerdings die "Berichterstattung" im Vorfeld von solchen Hypes sehe, dann dreht sich mir auch oft genug der Magen um...

Meine Haupt-Informationsplattform (neben Euren Printmagazinen) ist eigentlich das Forum Eurer Schwesterzeitschrift PCGH.... Wenn ich jetzt aber sehe wie oft ein "News-Schnipsel" kurz vor dem Release eines gehypten Games auftaucht falle ich vom Glauben ab...  Zwar gibt es auch mal den einen oder anderen kritischen Kommentar seitens der Redaktion zu einem Game im Vorfeld... Doch dieser geht meistens in den ganzen "Shortnews" über den Tag verteilt unter.... 

Im Falle von "Hardline" waren es bis zu 10 "News" pro Tag... Die Hälfte von der Qualität: "Der Reissack hinten links in der Ecke von Map XXX wurde 1:1 dem Reissack nachempfunden, der 1928 umgefallen ist als Deng-Xian-Hu mit seiner Rikscha in Shanghai besoffen vom Weg abgekommen ist" (Mal übertrieben ausgedrückt)...  News die keiner braucht, die aber den Game-Namen jeden Tag ständig im Ticker auftauchen lassen...  

Und genau das Verhalten fängt jetzt auch schon wieder bei Battlefront an... Im Moment noch der große Shitstorm... Danach dann vereinzelte News-Snippets unter der Woche gestreut und gegen Release glüht der Newsticker wieder.... Und da jeder Angst hat, den kommenden Hype eventuell doch zu verpassen und das einem was entgeht wenn er jetzt nicht sofort vorbestellt um die Super-Duper-Special-Deluxe-Vorbesteller-DLCs verpasst...

Ihr als Redaktion hängt in diesem Hype-Kreislauf von daher genau so mit drin und leistet schön Euren Beitrag zu der DLC-Politik.... Und auch für Euch gibt es keinen wirklichen Ausweg... Verzichtet Ihr darauf eine "brauch-kein-Mensch"-News zu veröffentlichen, dann macht es eine andere Seite... Kommt das zu oft vor, dann fühlen sich viele User nicht mehr gut informiert... Auch wenn die meisten gar nicht merken, dass 70% dieser News eigentlich niemand braucht..... 

Wäre schön, wenn sich die Fachpresse (als Sprachrohr der Spieler) mal zusammen schließen würde und den Heuschrecken wie EA einheitlich den Stinkefinger zeigen würde: "Ach ?? Ihr habt ein neues Super-Duper-Game ? Klar... bringt es auf den Markt und dann berichten wir darüber" anstatt sofort einen News-Eintrag zu machen, wenn der Programmieren XYZ den Furz vom Firmenchef ZYX digitalisiert und als Sound-File für die neue Super-Duper-Bläh-Kanonen verwendet hat.... 

In diesem Sinne... 

Quantor


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> habe bislang genau einen (separaten) dlc gekauft - für 69 cent.



Mal absolut nichts gegen dich. Aber das ist genau einer zu viel, egal wie teuer. Nicht weil du eventuell deinen Spielspass daran hattest, aber jeder DLC kauf bestätigt die Entwickler weiter so zu machen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (24. April 2015)

Hier mal ein Zitat aus dem Artikel von Nick Tannahill (Firefly Studios), der das ganze meiner Meinung nach ziemlich auf den Punkt bringt: laut ihm sind die Spieler "zufrieden [mit DLCs], solange du eine vernünftige Balance zwischen Preis und Inhalt und - wenn möglich - zwischen Gratis-Updates und kostenpflichtigen Erweiterungen hinbekommst".
Beispiel Oblivion: Da war Shivering Isles meiner Meinung nach sein Geld schon wert, weil es eben vom Umfang her doch eher einem guten alten Add-On entspricht und qualitativ auch mit dem Hauptspiel locker mithalten kann. Solchen Unfug wie die Pferderüstung jedoch hätte man, wenn überhaupt, in ein Gratis-Update packen müssen, statt dafür extra den Spieler zur Kasse zu bitten.
Diese vernünftige Balance ist aber leider mittlerweile doch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel, sprich, die wenigsten DLCs bieten einen Inhalt, der den Preis rechtfertigen würde. Dass daran eben nicht ausschließlich die Publisher, sondern auch die Spieler, die den Mist verlässlich weiterhin kaufen (oder gar vorbestellen!), Schuld sind, liegt ja auf der Hand. Ich für meinen Teil erkunde mich bei sowas auch vorab grundsätzlich möglichst umfassend, um nicht auf die Schnauze zu fallen, und einzelne DLCs kaufe ich so gut wie nie. Das einzige Beispiel, das mir aus den letzten Jahren hier einfällt, wäre XCom-Enemy Within, aber auch das ließe sich ja zurecht eher als Add-On bezeichnen, bereichert es doch das Grundspiel wirklich ziemlich umfassend.
Ansonsten bin ich in den letzten Jahren auch mehr und mehr dazu übergangen, Spiele, gerade solche von den großen Publishern, erst später in GOTY Editionen zu kaufen... so zahlt man nicht einmal 50 Euro fürs Hauptspiel und später nochmal das selbe für jeden einzelnen DLC, sondern kriegt das Komplettpaket im besten Fall sogar noch ermäßigt für 30 oder so. Bestes Beispiel hierzu ist die Civ 5 Complete Edition, da haben sämtliche DLCs zusammengenommen dem Spiel doch unfassbar mehr Tiefe verliehen... ohne die hätte ich vermutlich höchstens etwa 300 statt den bisherigen knapp 550 Stunden in das Spiel gesteckt. Und ja, auch ich rechne hin und wieder (klappt natürlich nicht bei jedem Spiel/Genre) die Preis/Leistung in Spielstunden um... 50 Euro für ein Spiel, mit dem ich 100 Stunden lang Spaß habe, oder 250 für 5 Spiele, die nur 20 Stunden dauern? Für mich persönlich eine ziemlich einfache Rechnung^^.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2015)

Ich finde, der Kunde allein ist Schuld daran. Der Publisher gibt nur ein Angebot ab. Und es wird angenommen, aber nicht gezwungenermaßen. Niemals. 
Letztlich aber muss es doch ohnehin jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wenn jemand z.B. großer Mortal Kombat-Fan ist und jedes MK-Spiel verschlungen hat und sich jeden DLC gekauft hat, der wird sich auch die ganzen DLCs dazu kaufen. Einfach, weil er die Serie liebt und sie in ihrem Fortbestehen unterstützen will. Ganz einfach. Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, deswegen jemanden als dumm oder so zu bezeichnen. 

Ich selbst passe ziemlich genau darauf auf, was ich mir für DLCs kaufe. Die wenigsten sind ihr Geld wert und werden daher auch links liegen gelassen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (24. April 2015)

Naja, teilweise trägt der Publisher auf jeden Fall schon zumindest eine Mitschuld, alleine schon dadurch, wie heutzutage immer wieder Spiele unfertig auf den Markt geworfen werden. Dadurch kreiert er ja letztlich erst die Nachfrage nach DLCs. Das Beat'em'Up-Genre ist da meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Beispiel: in früheren Zeiten, wenn es da in solchen Spielen Zusatz-Kämpfer gab, waren die von vornherein im Spiel, der Spieler musste aber gewisse Herausforderungen meistern, um diese freizuspielen. Irgendwann allerdings sah es dann auf einmal so aus, dass die einzige Herausforderung, um an die Zusatz-Charaktere zu kommen, darin bestand, dem Moloch weitere Kohle in den Rachen zu stopfen. An dieser Entwicklung trägt aber meiner Meinung nach weder der Publisher allein noch der Spieler allein die Schuld, vielmehr haben sich da beide Parteien mit der Zeit gegenseitig hochgeschaukelt. Der Publisher merkt, er kann den Spieler verarschen... der Spieler lässt sich bereitwillig verarschen... und so nimmt das Unheil eben seinen Lauf.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Genauso sieht es aus. Und es gibt aber wie gesagt auch zwei Seiten in anderer Hinsicht. Es gibt gute (nicht aus dem Spiel herausgeschnittene) Addons und Grundspiele mit einer ordentlichen Spieledauer. Und es gibt auf Teufel komm raus gekürzte Games und zig Addons zum Abkassieren. Beides würde ich nicht zusammen in eine Schublade stecken wollen.

Und es bleibt bei anderen Games ein unbefriedigendes Gefühl wenn man eine geniale Story zockt und ein Teil davon in einem DLC landet und man in der Zwickmühle ist kaufen (weil man unbedingt wissen will wie es weiter geht) oder es sein lassen, weil man der Firma nicht Geld in den gierigen Rachen schmeißen will. Das ist schon teils cleveres Kalkül von deren Seite....


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Beides würde ich nicht zusammen in eine Schublade stecken wollen.


Genau das wird aber gemacht. Jüngst gab es doch auch (auch hier im Forum) zig Beschwerden über die beiden kommenden Witcher 3-DLCs. Besonders das typische "Es wurde aus dem Spiel raus geschnitten!" kam da relativ häufig vor, obwohl die Inhalte des Spiels schon seit gut einem halben Jahr fertig waren.


----------



## Orzhov (24. April 2015)

DLC muss nicht immer ein schweres Thema sein. Ich stelle Mal die Annahme voraus das aus der Spielerperspektive das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis angemessen ist. Bei den F2P-Titeln durchaus eine akzeptable Einnahmequelle. Bei Vollpreistiteln ist DLC in der Form die man früher als Addon kannte durchaus akzeptabel, sollte aber nicht das Gefühl von rausgeschnittenem, oder hinter einer Kostenmauer versteckten Inhalt vermitteln. Bestes Negativbeispiel dafür ist wohl Evolve. Vorbestellerboni könnte man wohl auch weniger inflationär einsetzen. Seasonpässe sehe ich kritisch, da man damit die Katze im Sack kauft.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Das ist das was ich nicht begreife. TW3 ist ein positives Beispiel. Und den Seasonpaß bezahle ich gern noch einmal, weil das Hauptspiel mehr als genügend Content bietet. Da gibts andere negative Beispiele. Auch FC4 ist positiv. Bei über 40 h Spieldauer bin ich gerade mal bei 62%. Und ich hab noch nicht mal die vorhandenen DLC angerührt. Was erwarten einige denn überhaupt ??? Man kanns auch übertreiben. In beiderlei Richtung.

Und beim Seasonpaß muß man halt dem Publisher/der Spieleserie 100%ig trauen wenn man diese preordert. Bei AC hab ich (abgesehen vom Bugs bei Unity) zumindestens vom Umfang her und inhaltlich bei den bisherigen Seasonpässen nicht daneben gelegen.


----------



## Orzhov (24. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich nicht begreife. TW3 ist ein positives Beispiel. Und den Seasonpaß bezahle ich gern noch einmal, weil das Hauptspiel mehr als genügend Content bietet. Da gibts andere negative Beispiele. Auch FC4 ist positiv. Bei über 40 h Spieldauer bin ich gerade mal bei 62%. Und ich hab noch nicht mal die vorhandenen DLC angerührt. Was erwarten einige denn überhaupt ??? Man kanns auch übertreiben. In beiderlei Richtung.
> 
> Und beim Seasonpaß muß man halt dem Publisher/der Spieleserie 100%ig trauen wenn man diese preordert. Bei AC hab ich (abgesehen vom Bugs bei Unity) zumindestens vom Umfang her und inhaltlich bei den bisherigen Seasonpässen nicht daneben gelegen.



Dazu fällt mir so nur das quengelnde Kind an der Supermarktkasse ein. Kaufst du ihm seinen Schokoriegel will es mehr. Kaufst du den Schokoriegel nicht bist du sowas wie das ultimative Böse.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

So siehts wohl aus.....


----------



## Turalyon (24. April 2015)

DLCs kommen für mich nur dann in Frage, wenn sie wirklich content bieten, welcher sich auch ins Hauptspiel einflegt. Ich denke da an die Story DLCs für die Mass Effect Reihe oder Haakons Fänge für DA:I und einige andere für Dragon Age 2.

Ich halte mich meist fern von DLCs, die eine separate Kampagne bieten (wie manche für Dragon Age 2 oder damals der eine für Deus Ex - Human Revolution). Und DLCs, die nur Waffen oder neue outfits geben kaufe ich nie, vor allem, wenn selbige nur im Multiplayer verfügbar sind.


----------



## Theojin (24. April 2015)

DLCs haben mich dazu gebracht, bei vielen dieser Spiele einfach auf die billige GOTY Edition in einem Sale zu warten.

Season Pass aka Premium habe ich mir damals für BF3 geholt, wobei ich nach dem zweiten DLC das Spiel schon nicht mehr auf der Festplatte hatte. Das war dann auch das letzte Spiel, was ich von DICE kaufen werde.


Generell mache ich um DLCs eher einen großen Bogen. Mich fixt es nicht sonderlich an, Spiele erneut zu spielen. Ich kaufe mir ein Spiel, spiele es durch, schmeiß es in die Ecke, und rühre es vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren mal wieder an, wenn ich Langeweile habe. Da helfen mir DLCs einfach nicht, um mich wieder ins Spiel zurück zu bringen.

Das letzte Spiel, wo mich ein DLC, damals noch Addon, wirklich dazu gebracht hat, das Spiel nochmal durchzuspielen, und seitdem immer mal wieder, das war "Die Nacht des Raben" von Gothic 2, und das ist schon mehr als eine Dekade her.


----------



## MrFob (24. April 2015)

Theojin schrieb:


> DLCs haben mich dazu gebracht, bei vielen dieser Spiele einfach auf die billige GOTY Edition in einem Sale zu warten.
> 
> Season Pass aka Premium habe ich mir damals für BF3 geholt, wobei ich nach dem zweiten DLC das Spiel schon nicht mehr auf der Festplatte hatte. Das war dann auch das letzte Spiel, was ich von DICE kaufen werde.
> 
> ...



Das geht mir aehnlich. Bin auch in den letzten Jahren stark of GOTYs umgestiegen, eben wegen der DLCs.
Allerdings habe ich grundsetzlich nichts gegen die Idee. Wenn die Entwickler ein Spiel gemacht haben, dass prinzipiell bugfrei und mit gutem gameplay laeuft, warum nicht noch etwas content nachliefern? Das ist voellig in Ordnung. Wie bei fast allem ist halt die Qualitaet entscheidend. Es gibt viele schrottige DLCs, die man nhct anruehren sollte. Auch spricht es mich ueberhaupt nicht an, wenn ein Spiel offensichtlich nur als Plattform fuer DLCs entwickelt wird. Auch day1 DLCs sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, wobei es da auch welche gibt, die in Ordnung sind. Ein DLC sollte auch nicht essentielle Story-Inhalte, die fuer das Hauptspiel wichtig sind enthalten.

Aber wenn Entwickler ordentliche DLCs rausbringen und damit auch gut verdienen ust daran nichts auszusetzen. Immerhin haben DLCs ja nunmal die - fuer den Publisher sehr positive - Doppelrolle, dass sie zum einen Geld machen, zum anderen den Spieler an das Produkt binden (Sticjwort Kopierschutz durch Service, etc.). Da kann man schon verstehen warum DLCs so populaer bei den Publsihern sind. Ob man sie als Spieler nun kauft, und damit unterstuetzt, oder nicht, dass muss zum einen jeder Spieler mit sich selvst ausmachen und zum anderen sollte man es mMn auch jeweils von der Qualitaet des Spiels und des DLCs abhaenging machen.


----------



## devilsreject (24. April 2015)

Was mir persönlich viel weniger gefällt an dieser Mini-DLC-Hohe-Kosten-Politik das man auf die Community schei..! Meine Güte ich verstehe einfach nicht, das man den Shootern am PC nicht die Freiheit lassen kann sich die Maps selbst zu basteln. Auch das man heute nicht selbst an seinen Skins basteln kann ist super lächerlich. Nee da geht es rein um Gewinnmaximierung. Und sobald Version Y rausgekommen ist, wird Version X nicht mehr unterstützt und die Server werden eingestellt...

Selbst LanPartys haben gut abgenommen durch den ganzen Internet only Kram. Heute spielt man auf Lans doch fast nur den alten Kram. Vorallem aber CS und HL mit unzähligen Custom und FunMaps. Wirkliche fette neue Shooter bekommste auf ner Lan ohne dicke Internetleitung garnicht mehr an den Start. Strategie ala Command & Conquer haben se sogut wie vollkommen eingestampft..

Klar haben die Spieler einen großen Anteil daran. Als Fan von Battlefield habe ich mir auch den Mist vorbestellt und dann noch Premium dazu geholt, mittlerweile findest du viele von diesen Battlefield DLC´s die garnicht mehr gespielt werden... Ist bei COD auch nicht anders, ganz zum Schluss kehren die meisten wieder zu den Vanilla-Maps zurück weils die besten waren..

Heute müsste es ein erweitertes Rückkaberecht für Filme und Spiele geben, den auch was Hollywood da die letzen Jahre so raushaut ist teils Baumschulniveau und 7-15€ an der Kinokasse wert...


----------



## BlauerGrobi (24. April 2015)

Ich muß mich korrigieren. Natürlich hat der DLC von DA:I nur 14,99 gekostet. Der andere Preis waren die Skyrim DLCs, die aber auch um längen umfangreicher waren. Trotzdem sind 14,99 viel Geld und die Relation passt nicht. Das Hauptspiel hat 54,90 gekostet und bietet ca 120 Std. Der DLC, der wesentlich einfacher zu programmieren ist, da ja das Grundgerüst bereits besteht, bietet 7-8 Std. Spielzeit bei 14,99. Kann ja sein, das Sie das i. O. finden, ich finde es zu teuer. Aber es gibt ja auch genügend Menschen, die sich Spiele wie CoD kaufen, obwohl der SP gerade mal 5-6 Stunden dauert. Ich erwarte von einem Spiel aber mindestens 15-20 Std Spielzeit im SP, ansonsten gebe ich dafür kein Geld aus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. April 2015)

BlauerGrobi schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind 14,99 viel Geld und die Relation passt nicht. Das Hauptspiel hat 54,90 gekostet und bietet ca 120 Std.



Das ist doch aber eine Milchmädchen-Rechnung.
Ich habe wie gesagt 12 Stunden mit dem DLC verbracht, das wären dann 10% von den von dir für das Hauptspiel veranschlagten 120 Stunden.
Demnach müsste der DLC maximal 5-6 Euro kosten, nur weil das Hauptspiel schon umfangreich war.
Aber Umfang erreicht man ja duch lange Entwicklungszeit, die Inquisition zur genüge hatte.
Der DLC entstand innerhalb von 5-6 Monaten.
In dieser Zeit musste ein komplettes Gebiet neu gestaltet, zwei dutzend Quests entworfen, eine Geschichte geschrieben und alle Sprecher wieder ins Tonstudio geholt werden.
Das bezahlt man nicht eben mit 5-6 Euro pro verkauftem DLC.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber eine Milchmädchen-Rechnung.
> Ich habe wie gesagt 12 Stunden mit dem DLC verbracht, das wären dann 10% von den von dir für das Hauptspiel veranschlagten 120 Stunden.
> Demnach müsste der DLC maximal 5-6 Euro kosten, nur weil das Hauptspiel schon umfangreich war.
> Aber Umfang erreicht man ja duch lange Entwicklungszeit, die Inquisition zur genüge hatte.
> ...



Es gibt aber gewaltige Unterschiede von den DLCs die du gerade meinst, denn das kann man schon wie damals in der guten alten Zeit als Add On betiteln, als die DLCs von denen hier wohl eigentlich die Rede ist.
Nämlich gemeint sind ja wohl die DLcs die vollkommen überteuert auf den Markt geballert werden, eventuell aus dem Hauptspiel raus geschnitten werden, und schon vorab produziert werden, um mehr Geld raus zu drücken.
Ich denke mal um diese gewissen DLCs geht es.
Nicht die paar, wenigen Qualitäts DLCs die du meinst, wovon es bestimmt auch ein paar gibt, aber die sind, wie du wohl selbst zugeben musst rar gesät sind.


----------



## Davki90 (24. April 2015)

DLCs sind leider pure Abzocke! Die wenigsten sind sein Geld nicht wert! Viele Spiele bleiben beim Verkaufsstart umfangarm und man muss zusätzlich Geld ausgeben, wenn man mehr Inhalte will! Das schadet mit der Zeit die Gamesindustrie, weil nicht mehr alle Leute bereit sind für AAA Titel Geld auszugeben und lieber auf ein faires Free-2-Play Spiel wechseln, wo sie nichts ausgeben müssen, wenn sie genug Geduld haben. Das ist eine schlechte Entwicklung! GTA V, The Witcher 3 und Dragon Age sind aber Beispiele, dass es auch anders geht! Da bekommt man schon zu beginn wasfür sein Geld! Bei Star Wars Battlefront muss man wohl wieder in DLCs investieren!


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Wie gesagt man kann das nicht pauschalisieren. FC4, AC und The Witcher 3 bieten ordentlich Content. Trotzdem gibt es Seasonpässe. Und deren Umfang ist genauso ansprechend wie das "nackte" Hauptgame (finde ich).


----------



## LOX-TT (25. April 2015)

mich stören DLCs nicht die Bohne, die interessanten kauf ich, die uninteressanten nicht. Punkt.


----------



## PCamateur (25. April 2015)

DLCs, Seasonpässe, etc. hab noch nix davon angefasst und habs auch nicht vor. Dass es Leute gibt die zusätzlich zu einem vollpreistitel noch dieses zeug kaufen ist mir völlig unverständlich. Dlc die in die richtung addon gehen verstehe ich noch eher, aber mittlerweile kriegt man um das geld was ein DLC kostet schon wieder ein neues spiel (wenn auch nicht zu release).

Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch einer der Gründe warum sich dieser nonsens so entwickelt hat: die Preisentwicklung. Entwickler und Publisher verkaufen aufwendiger und besser inszenierte Spiele denn je. Noch nie hatten wir so viele Möglichkeiten in virtuellen Welten und noch nie sahen Spiele so gut aus. Wie in den meisten branchen, sind auch in der gaming industrie die Produktionskosten nicht gesunken. Budgets vergrössern sich eher. Und trotz all dieser Entwicklungen waren spiele noch nie so billig. Klar, zu release sinds wie gehabt ca 50 flocken, aber nachdem der erste hype vorbei ist kommt's in den sale. Spiele werden uns zu spottpreisen nachgeschmissen. 2-3 euro für ältere titel, 5 - 20 für ein paar monate alte. Das sind im vergleich zum startpreis weniger als die Hälfte, man bekommt aber das gleiche Produkt. 
Dieser verramschung der spiele führt natürlich dazu, dass sich die studios Möglichkeiten suchen, was dazuzuverdienen. Wenn es die lemminge von spielern annehmen umso besser. Alles in allem ist es bei der Entwicklung in der branche klar, dass sich die studios was überlegen, wie sie den sinkenden preisen entgegenwirken können und aktuell scheint das mit den dlcs zu funktionieren. Wers braucht solls kaufen, mir egal, für mich ists jedenfalls nichts.

Ein wort noch zur verramschung. Finde diese Entwicklung, obwohl ich mich über sie Schnäppchen freue, eher kritisch. Spiele werden so.schnell so günstig, dass so eine reaktion darauf zu erwarten war. Lustigerweise regen sich auch die leute jetzt auf, die sonst immer sagen "mehr als 5euro im sale für eine game of the year Edition geb ich nicht aus". Genau diese Einstellung führt nämlich zur Entstehung solcher trends. Wobei ich meine Hände natürlich auch nicht in unschuld wasche und gelegentlich bei sales zuschlage .


----------



## Holyangel (25. April 2015)

Ich glaube, ich habe noch nie ein dlc gekauftg, außer in einem seasonpass (borderlands 2, welches im Angebot war) und als complete edition (Civ 5, auch im Angebot).... Wobei man bei beiden schon eher von addons statt dlcs sprechen kann, finde ich... für mich sind dlc wesendlich kleiner, wenn aber ganze Kampagnen dazu kommen, mit mehren Stunden Spielzeit, ist das für mich ein addon 

Wenn der Umfang eines "dlc" stimmt, finde ich dagegen nichts einzuwenden, aber für kosmetische Sachen würde ich kein Geld ausgeben, das sind für mich schon fast mods... und die sind (bis auf bei steam) auch kostenlos 

Mich erschreckt allerdings ein Spiel mit mehren dlcs eher ab. Sehr schlechte Erfahrung habe ich mit Skyrim gemacht, welches ich gekauft habe und nun mich entscheiden kann, will ich die dlcs (btw eigendlich addons, welche mich wirklich interessiert hätten, spiele skyrim aktuell nicht), so kann ich preislich gleich die legendairy edition kaufen, weil diese billiger kommt, als die einzelnen addons zu kaufen... aber dann bleibe ich auf dem hauptspiel liegen, welches ich nicht weiter geben kann (nichtmal verschenken...).


----------



## Crysisheld (25. April 2015)

Was wieder viele nicht verstanden haben, dass GAMESTOP und sein Gebrauchtspiele Verkauf der Grund zur Einführung von DLCs war. Gamestop behält bei einem neuen Spiel 10% den Rest des Verkaufspreises wird an den Publisher abgedrückt. Das war GS natürlich nicht genug und da hat Gamestop (früher noch EB Games) damit begonnen Spiele gebraucht anzukaufen und zu verkaufen. Der Clou für Gamestop verkaufen die ein Spiel gebraucht müssen sie dem Publisher nichts mehr geben und können 100% in die eigene Tasche abführen und der Publisher naja der guckt in die Röhre. 

Da der Publisher aber auch Geld verdienen muss kam er auf die Idee einfach zusätzlichen Content zu verkaufen, den Gamestop nicht gebraucht verkaufen kann. Auch ein guter Ansatz war der Onlinepass so brachte dir Anfangs ein gebrauchtes Need for Speed nichts weil du keinen Online Pass hattest, den konnte man dann beim Publisher kaufen - nicht bei Gamestop. 

Also regt euch nicht über die Publisher auf sondern packt euch an die eigene Nase.  Einfach im Gamestop keine gebrauchten Spiele mehr kaufen!!!!!


----------



## PCamateur (25. April 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Was wieder viele nicht verstanden haben, dass GAMESTOP und sein Gebrauchtspiele Verkauf der Grund zur Einführung von DLCs war. Gamestop behält bei einem neuen Spiel 10% den Rest des Verkaufspreises wird an den Publisher abgedrückt. Das war GS natürlich nicht genug und da hat Gamestop (früher noch EB Games) damit begonnen Spiele gebraucht anzukaufen und zu verkaufen. Der Clou für Gamestop verkaufen die ein Spiel gebraucht müssen sie dem Publisher nichts mehr geben und können 100% in die eigene Tasche abführen und der Publisher naja der guckt in die Röhre.
> 
> Da der Publisher aber auch Geld verdienen muss kam er auf die Idee einfach zusätzlichen Content zu verkaufen, den Gamestop nicht gebraucht verkaufen kann. Auch ein guter Ansatz war der Onlinepass so brachte dir Anfangs ein gebrauchtes Need for Speed nichts weil du keinen Online Pass hattest, den konnte man dann beim Publisher kaufen - nicht bei Gamestop.
> 
> Also regt euch nicht über die Publisher auf sondern packt euch an die eigene Nase.  Einfach im Gamestop keine gebrauchten Spiele mehr kaufen!!!!!


Warum sollte ich keine gebrauchten Spiele mehr kaufen? Wenn ich ein gebrauchtes Auto/Möbel/Fahrrad/Konsole/Filme/Bucher kaufe, hat der jeweilige Hersteller auch nix davon. Dass Gamestop vom Gebrauchtverkauf nix abrückt ist doch klar? Mal abgesehen davon, dass der "arme" Publisher schon am Spiel verdient hat. 

Da ich sowieso ausschließlich SP auf meiner Konsole spiele, komme auch nicht in die Situation dass ich Onlinepass oder Ähnliches brauche. Von da her werde ich auch weiterhin gebrauchte Spiele kaufen. Ich bezweifle ehrlich gesagt, dass Gamestop schuld daran ist. Woher hast du denn das?

Ich denke dass wesentlich mehr über sales verkauft wird als gebraucht über gamestop. Wie gesagt, bei der Preisentwicklung braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn studios zusätzliche geldquellen suchen. Wobei das natürlich nicht heisst, dass publisher und studios besonders arm sind. Wenn man sich einen jahresabschluss einer gamingfirma ansieht, weiss man dass die nicht schlecht leben. Dlc ist ja nicht nur ein Ausgleich für gebrauchthandel (den es immer schon gab) oder günstige Preise-  sondern offensichtlich ein verdammt guter zuverdienst und den lassen sich gewinnorientierte Unternehmen (auch die gaming branche gehört dazu) sicher nicht mehr nehmen, ganz egal.wie viel du gamestop boykottierst.


----------



## Crysisheld (25. April 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich keine gebrauchten Spiele mehr kaufen? Wenn ich ein gebrauchtes Auto/Möbel/Fahrrad/Konsole/Filme/Bucher kaufe, hat der jeweilige Hersteller auch nix davon. Dass Gamestop vom Gebrauchtverkauf nix abrückt ist doch klar? Mal abgesehen davon, dass der "arme" Publisher schon am Spiel verdient hat.
> 
> Da ich sowieso ausschließlich SP auf meiner Konsole spiele, komme auch nicht in die Situation dass ich Onlinepass oder Ähnliches brauche. Von da her werde ich auch weiterhin gebrauchte Spiele kaufen. Ich bezweifle ehrlich gesagt, dass Gamestop schuld daran ist. Woher hast du denn das?
> 
> Ich denke dass wesentlich mehr über sales verkauft wird als gebraucht über gamestop. Wie gesagt, bei der Preisentwicklung braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn studios zusätzliche geldquellen suchen. Wobei das natürlich nicht heisst, dass publisher und studios besonders arm sind. Wenn man sich einen jahresabschluss einer gamingfirma ansieht, weiss man dass die nicht schlecht leben. Dlc ist ja nicht nur ein Ausgleich für gebrauchthandel (den es immer schon gab) oder günstige Preise-  sondern offensichtlich ein verdammt guter zuverdienst und den lassen sich gewinnorientierte Unternehmen (auch die gaming branche gehört dazu) sicher nicht mehr nehmen, ganz egal.wie viel du gamestop boykottierst.




Ohh mein Gott! Du hast überhaupt nichts verstanden!! Natürlich lassen sich die Publisher das nicht mehr nehmen, da wären sie ja schön blöd. Aber anstatt dem Publisher die Schuld daran zu geben und rum zu labern die seien ja nicht so arm, sollte man mal lieber dran denken wie sehr Gamestop die Spieler abzockt! Schau dir doch mal die Preise im Laden an? Wie bescheuert muss man sein um dort Spiele für 1o oder 15 EUR mehr zu kaufen und von fachlich inkompetenten Verkäufern beraten zu werden. Scheinbar kriegen die Möchtegern GTA Gangster Kiddies mit null Respekt einfach zu viel Taschengeld oder Zucker in den Arsch geblasen, dass es ihnen wohl egal ist ob man mal eben knappe 15 EUR mehr zahlt. Schau dir mal die Preise im Gamestop und anderen Märkten an? Warum soll ich für nen Gebrauchtes Alien Isolation auf der XBox One 54,99 zahlen, wenn ich es neu schon im Laden nebenan für 49 kriege? Nur mal so als Beispiel


----------



## Holyangel (25. April 2015)

Habe bei Gamestop noch nie eingekauft, aber gibt es eine zuverlässige Quelle, die angibt, dass Gamestop an der dlc Problematik Schuld trägt?

Habe früher zu Sega Mega Drive / Super Famicom Zeiten durchaus auch mal ein gebrauchtes Spiel gekauft, nannte sich damals in München nicht Gamestop, sondern Munich Software Center (die auch PC Spiele u.a. verliehen! haben).
Generell sehe ich kein Problem, gebrauchte Spiele zu verkaufen/kaufen, warum sollte jemand, der ein Spiel nicht mehr braucht, es nicht verkaufen können?


----------



## PCamateur (25. April 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ohh mein Gott! Du hast überhaupt nichts verstanden!!



Dann erklärs mir nochmal. Inwiefern hat Gamestop nun Schuld an der Entwicklung, die sich mit DLCs getan hat? Und im gleichen Atemzug würde mich eine Quelle hierfür interessieren.  



> Natürlich lassen sich die Publisher das nicht mehr nehmen, da wären sie  ja schön blöd. Aber anstatt dem Publisher die Schuld daran zu geben und  rum zu labern die seien ja nicht so arm, sollte man mal lieber dran  denken wie sehr Gamestop die Spieler abzockt!


Tut mir leid, ich kann den kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen Gamestop und dem Bonusgeschäft, das ein Publisher mit DLCs macht nicht sehen 
Und wenn es keinen Zusammenhang gibt, dann ist es einfach ein Vergleich zwischen Äpfel und Birnen und völlig irrelevant. Da der Publisher nur vom Neuverkauf profitiert, kann ihm die Preisgestaltung  bei Gebrauchtspielen egal sein. Nicht GS hat die DLCs eingeführt, sondern die Publisher und der Kunde war blöd genug dafür zu bezahlen. Also maßgeblich Schuld daran hat der Publisher und noch mehr der Kunde, der dafür zahlt. 



> Wie bescheuert muss man sein um dort Spiele für 1o oder 15 EUR mehr zu  kaufen und von fachlich inkompetenten Verkäufern beraten zu werden.



Wenn man nicht vergleicht, ist man selber schuld. Dank Smartphones ist das kein Problem. Wenn ich ein gebrauchtes Spiel in der Hand halte bei GS, nehm ich mein Handy google schnell den Preis online. Wenn dann das Spiel, das ich in Händen halte billiger ist, als das was es online gibt, kauf ich es mir. Unabhängig davon ob es neu oder gebraucht ist. Wenn der Preis ähnlich ist, entscheid ich halt, danach wie schnell ich es haben will und wie sehr es mich reizt. Wenn ich mal mehr bezahlt hab als online, dann nur wissentlich und weil ich das Spiel noch am gleichen Tag haben wollte. Allerdings sprechen wir dann nicht von 10-15 € mehr, sondern maximal 5. Abgeshen davon, dass Retail meistens teurer ist als online. 
Welcher Gamer lässt sich denn beraten? Ich quatsch vielleicht kurz mit denen was es so Neues gibt, aber meine Meinung hab ich mir schon lange vorab über Tests/Foren/Videos gebildet. 



> Scheinbar kriegen die Möchtegern GTA Gangster Kiddies mit null Respekt  einfach zu viel Taschengeld oder Zucker in den Arsch geblasen, dass es  ihnen wohl egal ist ob man mal eben knappe 15 EUR mehr zahlt.


Wie du meinst, hauptsache es ist was gesagt oder? Wer nicht vergleicht ist doch selber schuld oder tut es weil es ihm egal ist. 



> Schau dir mal die Preise im Gamestop und anderen Märkten an? Warum soll  ich für nen Gebrauchtes Alien Isolation auf der XBox One 54,99 zahlen,  wenn ich es neu schon im Laden nebenan für 49 kriege? Nur mal so als  Beispiel


siehe oben. Man muss halt vergleichen und nicht blind drauf vertrauen, dass man den besten Preis bekommt? 

Ich hab mehrer GS in der Nähe und wenn ich mal Zeit hab schau ich kurz rein. Wenn mir was gefällt, vergleich ich den Preis und wenns preislich ok ist, kauf ich es mir. Wenns zu teuer ist, dann halt nicht. Wo ist jetzt da die "Abzocke"? Und Was hat es mit den DLCs zu tun?


----------



## Ironhide84 (25. April 2015)

Debatten über Debatten.....hat es Hollywood nicht vorgemacht? ...und so viele andere? Special Extended Editions, DVD Kit bei der ersten XBox Generation, Elektronische Geräte, LCD, Plasma, LED, HD, HD+, Full HD, Full HD Extra AAA+++....es gibt nicht umsonst genug Leute die genügend Tätigkeiten erlernen, Studieren oder ausüben um immer noch mehr Geld in die Ksse zu bringen. Manchmal hat der Käufer was davon, manchmal hat er nicht gaaaaanz soviel davon....dennoch bleibt jedem selbst überlassen ob er zugreifen möchte oder nicht! Wer die DLC Thematik verfolgt kann sich schon fast ein Semester Marketing sparen....Firma bringt Spiel auf den Markt, jeder kaufts, alles haben es...Markt gesättigt! Was jetzt? Was tun bis der zweite Teil entwickelt ist...? Testmarkt ausbauen, abwarten, Ergebnisse auswerten....DLC´s ohne Ende auf den Markt schmeissen! So funktioniert das System...und ganz ehrlich, wir wollen doch alle in dem System leben! Wir wollen immer neue Infos, immer den neuesten Stand, jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone, neue Patches, Updates, Inhalte....ganz klar das die Viedeospiel Industrie das bemerkt hat, mitzieht und uns immer weiter füttert! (nur nebenbei, wenn mir ein Game zusagt und ich Anhänger der ersten Stunde bin, wie z.b  bei Dragon Age, Witcher, Elder Scrolls, Risen, Legacy of Kain(hier gibts tatsächlich LEIDER keine Erweiterung) dann greif ich zu! Ich will die neue Rüstung, das Emporium,  jeden noch so kleinen Zusatz und sei es nur ein Kontexteintrag). Zock ich das Game einfach nur weils "Gut" ist, können mir die DLC´s gestohlen bleiben. Selbes gilt für Filme o.ä.
Um hier einen alten Spruch abgewandelt geltend zu machen: " Erst wenn der letzte aufhört Zusätze zu kaufen, wenn die letzte Special Edition im Laden verstaubt, merkt die Industrie das man mit DLC´s kein Geld machen kann.....oder so in die Richtung. Solange Kosten und Nutzen (von Seiten Industrie ist Nutzen = Geld) in einem angemessenen Verhältnis stehen, wirds nachgeliefertes Zeug geben. Wo auch immer...nur die Lebensmittelindustrie hält sich da momentan noch zurück!


----------



## Ironhide84 (25. April 2015)

Da fällt mir doch grade noch auf, sogar meine geliebte PC Games bringt ne Zeitung in diversen Ausführungen raus....
Je nachdem ob einem die Extra Seiten und die DVD´s das Geld Wert sind.....na......??? Genau, man greift zu! Kauf mir immer die Extended und hab davon bisher nur "Trine" gezockt!
Aber ich habe sie....alle...einfach nur damit ich sie habe!


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Das Beat'em'Up-Genre ist da meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Beispiel: in früheren Zeiten, wenn es da in solchen Spielen Zusatz-Kämpfer gab, waren die von vornherein im Spiel, der Spieler musste aber gewisse Herausforderungen meistern, um diese freizuspielen.



hm, also bei street fighter 2 bspw sieht die sache doch komplett anders aus. und das ist circa 20 jahre her.
von sf2 gibts geschätzte 20 versionen, jeweils mit nicht gerade gerade gewaltigen veränderungen - alle zum vollpreis! 
ich schätze, dass sich damals jeder besitzer des ur-sf2 über dlcs gefreut hätte...


----------



## nuuub (26. April 2015)

Fan von ME1-3 *gewesen*, daher alle dlc´s gehabt. Wurde nicht enttäuscht. Außer vom ende des dritten teils.... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema ^^

Alle DLC´s bei Skyrim. Wurde ebenfalls nicht enttäuscht.

Fallout 3 als GotY gekauft, bei Fallout 3 NV ohne zu überlegen alle DLC´s gekauft. Wurde nicht enttäuscht. Werde es bei Fallout 4 genauso machen.

ArmA3, eine frechheit! Kart dlc, frag mich nicht wofür man Gokarts bei ArmA3 braucht. Hubschrauber dlc, nötig um mit drei "Spezial" Hubschraubern fliegen zu können. Sniper Dlc um 5 neue Waffen nutzen zu können. Im Bundle 20€. Absolut lächerlich.

Auch wenn ich sehr gerne ArmA3 spiele, auch Epoch und KotH, hab ich die dlc´s nicht.


----------



## solidus246 (26. April 2015)

DLC hin oder her. Sie werden noch eine lange Zeit weiterbestehen. Viele beschweren sich, letztenendes hat aber jeder irgendwann die Platte voll mit irgendwelchen kleinen Zusatzinhalten, naja gut, nicht alle aber viele. Ich kaufe mir dann einfach GOTY´s wie z.B von Borderlands 1 oder 2. Ich hab auf MMOGA lappige 7.99 und 12.99 Euro für Borderlands 1 und 2 gezahlt und jeder Inhalt war enthalten. 

Ich wäre dennoch dafür, dass man wieder auf klassische Erweiterungen zurückgreift wie früher bei Die Siedler. Du bist in den Laden gegangen, hast dir ein Add on für 20 oder 30 Euro gekauft und massig neuen Content erhalten. Es war sein Geld Wert. Aber mit der, sorry, Call of Duty Generation wird das alles schwieriger, traurig auch, dass EA auf diese Kacke reinfiel. Der letzte GUTE brauchbare DLC war meiner Meinung auch Bad Company 2 Vietnam. War einfach ein tolles Ding für 12€, hab ich auch ne lange Zeit gespielt. Naja... mal sehen wie lange der Wahnsinn noch anhält...


----------



## Kwengie (26. April 2015)

die Macht liegt immer noch beim Volk und das Volk ist dumm.
Anstatt die Initiative zu ergreifen, wird nur gemeckert und sich beschwert und die Schuld wird auf die Publisher geschoben, das Einfachste in dieser Sache. Genau wie die Killerspieldebatte oder anderes. Immer sind nur die anderen schuld, obwohl man dies selbst in der Hand hat, diesen Trend zu steuern, um den Publishern eine Absage zu ereiteln.
Wir haben selbst Schuld!!!



> Der letzte GUTE brauchbare DLC war meiner Meinung auch Bad Company 2 Vietnam



Die Erweiterung zu Battlefield: Bad Compnay 2 ist kein DLC, sondern ein AddOn!


----------



## Cicero (27. April 2015)

Toller Artikel PCGames, gerne mehr davon! Toll auch, dass ihr dabei auch mal die andere Seite beleuchtet und nicht grundsätzlich gleich pauschal das ganze Konzept verdammt. 

Zum Thema an sich: Ob und inwieweit DLCs erfolgreich bzw. ein dauerhaftes Konzept sind, hängt zu ganz großen Teilen vor allem von uns, den Spielern, ab. Bei jedem Titel und DLC müssen wir ganz genau abwägen, ob es uns wert ist und wir Geld hierfür investieren. Hierbei ist es wichtig, mit dem Kopf bei der Sache zu sein und nicht blind und kritiklos alles zu kaufen.  Selbstverständlich ist dies mit dem Blick auf das Durchschnittsalter eines normalen Spielers leichter gesagt, als getan. Gerade in jungen Jahren macht man sich hierüber weniger Gedanken und versteht zum Teil auch nicht die dahinter stehenden Mechanismen. 

Dennoch: DLCs und Vorbesteller- Boni sind scheinbar aktuell sehr erfolgreich. Scheinbar sind viele Spieler der Meinung, dass sich diese lohnen und sind bereit, hierfür Geld zu investieren. Insofern scheinen die Hersteller richtig zu liegen, unabhängig von solchen Ausrutschern wie Dungeon Keeper Online, etc.. Diese werden aber bereits jetzt schon von Spielern durch Kaufzurückhaltung bestraft. Und das muss auch die Reaktion in der Zukunft sein: Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt, nicht kaufen! Habe ich den Eindruck, der Hersteller filetiert das Spiel, um es hinterher nach und nach zu verkaufen: nicht kaufen! Habe ich den Eindruck, dass Spiel ist nicht F2P sondern P2W:  nicht kaufen! 
Nur dadurch "lernen" die Hersteller.


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Mai 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Dann erklärs mir nochmal. Inwiefern hat Gamestop nun Schuld an der Entwicklung, die sich mit DLCs getan hat? Und im gleichen Atemzug würde mich eine Quelle hierfür interessieren.
> 
> 
> Tut mir leid, ich kann den kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen Gamestop und dem Bonusgeschäft, das ein Publisher mit DLCs macht nicht sehen
> ...



Bei soviel Unverständnis habe ich gar keine Lust mehr dir irgendwas zu erklären. Du bist echt wie ein schlafendes Schaf. Geh ruhig weiter in den Gamestop, sorge mit deinen Gebrauchtspiele Käufen dafür, dass der Publisher nix verdient und dann eben auf die bösen, bösen DLCs zurückgreifen muss. Aber sich dann über DLCs beschweren, dass sind mir die Richtigen!!! Nur mal so zur Info!!!! Gäbe es diesesn Gebracuhthandel nicht in so großem Stil wie es GS betreibt gäbe es die DLCs nicht. Dann würde doch der Publisher nen viel größeren Absatz machen. Aber ich hab schon gesehen an deinem vorherigen Post, dass du wohl einfach nicht verstehen willst oder es nicht kannst. Deswegen ist es sinnlos dir hier noch weiter zu erklären wie die Wirtschaft funktioniert....


----------



## MichaelG (1. Mai 2015)

Naja bei den PC-Games hat man den Gebrauchtmarkt ja seit einigen Jahren erfolgreich vernichtet. 99,9% der Games sind an feste Accounts gebunden und danach komplett unverkäuflich. Wo die Publisher Geld "verlieren" ist bei den Konsolen, wo es Dinge wie Steam, Origin, Uplay oder ähnliches noch nicht in dem Maße gibt. Da funktioniert vielleicht maximal ein zugehöriger Promocode für Extras nicht mehr. Aber die Konsolen bilden halt auch einen bedeutenden Markt.


----------



## PCamateur (1. Mai 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Bei soviel Unverständnis habe ich gar keine Lust mehr dir irgendwas zu erklären. Du bist echt wie ein schlafendes Schaf. Geh ruhig weiter in den Gamestop, sorge mit deinen Gebrauchtspiele Käufen dafür, dass der Publisher nix verdient und dann eben auf die bösen, bösen DLCs zurückgreifen muss. Aber sich dann über DLCs beschweren, dass sind mir die Richtigen!!! Nur mal so zur Info!!!! Gäbe es diesesn Gebracuhthandel nicht in so großem Stil wie es GS betreibt gäbe es die DLCs nicht. Dann würde doch der Publisher nen viel größeren Absatz machen. Aber ich hab schon gesehen an deinem vorherigen Post, dass du wohl einfach nicht verstehen willst oder es nicht kannst. Deswegen ist es sinnlos dir hier noch weiter zu erklären wie die Wirtschaft funktioniert....



Du willst mir die Wirtschaft erklären?^^

Wenn du dir Umsatzzahlen großer Publisher ansiehst, dann weißt du, dass ihnen der Gebrauchtmarkt nicht weh tut. Er schmälert den Umsatz ja, aber nicht so dass es weh tut. 

Ach und Bücher, Autos, Möbel, usw. werden nicht gebraucht gehandelt? Warum geht die Industrie da nicht pleite? Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass diese Dinge einen größeren Gebrauchthandel haben. Diese Industrien funktionieren ja auch noch? Wenns danach ginge, müsse jede Branche DLCs einführen. Warum funktionierts da und bei Spielen nicht? Oder liegt es nur daran, dass es Gamestop macht? Nach deiner Logik dürfte man gar nix mehr gebraucht kaufen, weil da die Hersteller nichts mehr verdienen. Is aber anscheinend nicht so, da ja immer noch Waren hergestellt werden oder? 

An dem Gebrauchtspiel, das ich kaufe, hat der Publisher bereits verdient. Nach deiner Logik würde es auch die Publisher zerstören, wenn ich meine eigenen Spiele an Freunde ausleihe oder weiterverkaufe. Wenn sich ein Freund ein Spiel ausborgt, es durchspielt und wieder zurückgibt, hat der Publisher auch nix verdient, und jemand das Spiel gespielt. 

Fakt ist, dass viele andere Branchen auch mit Gebrauchtmarkt funktionieren und der Spiele-Markt funktioniert auch. Dass Publisher die Idee von DLCs hatten, liegt glaub ich nicht an Gebrauchten Spielen und selbst wenn, ist es einfach nur eine Methode mehr Geld zu scheffeln.


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Mai 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Du willst mir die Wirtschaft erklären?^^
> 
> Wenn du dir Umsatzzahlen großer Publisher ansiehst, dann weißt du, dass ihnen der Gebrauchtmarkt nicht weh tut. Er schmälert den Umsatz ja, aber nicht so dass es weh tut.
> 
> Ach und Bücher, Autos, Möbel, usw. werden nicht gebraucht gehandelt? Warum geht die Industrie da nicht pleite?


 Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung..... nen Schrank oder Möbel herzustellen kostet natürlich genausoviel wie ein Computerspiel. ne is klar....   

Angenommen 10 Leute kaufen 10 neue Spiele der Publisher verdient 10 mal dran. Die werden dann Gebraucht weiterverkauft, damit hat der Publisher 10 mal nix dran verdient. Ohne GS hätte er dann 20 neue Spiele verkauft, der Publisher hat die Kosten mit dem Spiel Gamestop nicht. Sieh´s doch mal so du gehst 8 Stunden arbeiten und bekommst nur 
4 Stunden gezahlt, weil ein zweiter Mitarbeiter einfach dir hilft und du deinen Lohn mit ihm teilen musst, dann kommt noch einer und am Ende gehst du Arbeiten und bekommst gar nix, das kriegen dann die Anderen...


----------



## nuuub (1. Mai 2015)

> Angenommen 10 Leute kaufen 10 neue Spiele der Publisher verdient 10 mal  dran. Die werden dann Gebraucht weiterverkauft, damit hat der Publisher  10 mal nix dran verdient. Ohne GS hätte er dann 20 neue Spiele verkauft.


Unglaublich dass manche diesen quatsch noch vertreten. Genau wie damals mit den "Raubkopierern".

Wenn 100 Leute ein Spiel illegal herunterladen, oder legal aber gebraucht im laden kaufen, heißt es noch lange nicht dass der Firma der Gewinn für 100 spiele entgeht.
Die meisten würden das Spiel gar nicht kaufen wenn es den Vollpreis kosten würde, deswegen kaufen sie es ja gebraucht, weil sie das Geld entweder nicht haben, oder der Meinung sind dass das Produkt überteuert ist.

Deine Rechnung geht nicht auf.


----------



## Turalyon (1. Mai 2015)

Heutzutage ist gebraucht kaufen doch sowieso fast unmöglich, denn kaum ein Spiel ist nicht an irgendein Online konto gebunden, ob nun Steam, Origin, Uplay, Battlenet. 

Selbst bei Gog hat man es nur in seiner Bibliothek, wobei man es da runterladen und aufgrund des DRM freien zustandes jemandem in seinem bekanntenkreis über USB stick oder externe Platte einfach weitergeben kann.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2015)

Gebrauchtkauf von PC-Games (außer älteren Games) ist quasi unmöglich. Auf Konsolen hingegen immer noch ein großer Faktor und immer noch ein Dorn  im Auge der Publisher. Weil die rechnen überspitzt formuliert so. 1 Gebrauchtkäufer = 1 Day-One Käufer weniger. Und die verdienen an jedem Gebrauchtverkauf.......    nix.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gebrauchtkauf von PC-Games (außer älteren Games) ist quasi unmöglich. Auf Konsolen hingegen immer noch ein großer Faktor und immer noch ein Dorn  im Auge der Publisher. Weil die rechnen überspitzt formuliert so. 1 Gebrauchtkäufer = 1 Day-One Käufer weniger. Und die verdienen an jedem Gebrauchtverkauf.......    nix.


 Endlich einer der´s verstanden hat! Danke Michael


----------



## nuuub (3. Mai 2015)

> Endlich einer der´s verstanden hat! Danke Michael



Du hast ihn wohl falsch verstanden. Oder ich. ^^



> Weil die rechnen überspitzt formuliert so. 1 Gebrauchtkäufer = 1 Day-One  Käufer weniger. Und die verdienen an jedem Gebrauchtverkauf.......     nix.



Wie die Firmen rechnen kann doch egal sein. Die können sich eine menge Blödsinn einreden wenn der Tag lang ist.

Ja, sie verdienen an einem Gebrauchtverkauf nix. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht dass sie an dem Kunden was verdient hätten wenn es den Gebrauchtmarkt nicht gäbe.

Michael hat es kapiert, daher die Formulierung : "Weil die rechnen überspitzt formuliert so:"

Und die rechnen nun mal falsch.

Ausserdem, die ganzen "Firmengiganten" sollen mal den ball Flach halten.

Seit VHS bekommen sie von jedem verkauften Rekorder, von jeder verkauften leeren Kassette, eine "Kopierentschädigung". Mittlerweile von jeder leeren CD/DVD/BlueRay und von jedem Brenner.

Mit anderen Worten, egal ob man kopiert, gebraucht kauft, oder von grundauf ehrlich ist, wenn du einen Brenner kaufst, oder leere Datenspeicher, zahlst du die "Kopierentschädigung" mit.


----------



## PCamateur (3. Mai 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung..... nen Schrank oder Möbel herzustellen kostet natürlich genausoviel wie ein Computerspiel. ne is klar....
> 
> Angenommen 10 Leute kaufen 10 neue Spiele der Publisher verdient 10 mal dran. Die werden dann Gebraucht weiterverkauft, damit hat der Publisher 10 mal nix dran verdient. Ohne GS hätte er dann 20 neue Spiele verkauft, der Publisher hat die Kosten mit dem Spiel Gamestop nicht



Dann nimm nicht die Möbel sondern, die Autos?  Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass der entgangene Gewinn für den Hersteller (in jedem Fall 100%/Produkt) relativ immer gleich bleibt. Bei einem Gebrauchtkauf verdient der Hersteller 0. Also unabhängig von der Herstellung.

Woher willst du wissen, dass die Spieler, die das Spiel gebraucht gekauft haben, das Spiel auch neu gekauft hätten? Das ist eine Annahme mit der du deine Argumentation gegen Gebrauchthandel stützst und die Publisher DLCs und weitere Einschränkungen für den Gebrauchthandel rechtfertigen. Deine Rechnung und Annahme habe ich schon verstanden, nur wenn von den 10, die das Spiel gebraucht gekauft haben, 10 das Spiel gar nicht neu gekauft hätten? Dann ist die Rechnung hinfällig. Abgesehen davon, dass der Rückkauf von gebrauchten Spielen durch GS oft an Aktionen gekoppelt ist, bei der man ein neues Spiel vergünstigt kauft. D.H. für 2 retournierte Spiele kauft der Gamer ein neues Spiel. Nicht immer, aber soll vorkommen  



> . Sieh´s doch mal so du gehst 8 Stunden arbeiten und bekommst nur
> 4 Stunden gezahlt, weil ein zweiter Mitarbeiter einfach dir hilft und du  deinen Lohn mit ihm teilen musst, dann kommt noch einer und am Ende  gehst du Arbeiten und bekommst gar nix, das kriegen dann die Anderen...



Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich. Wenn mir ein 2. hilft, brauch ich nur die halbe Zeit für die Arbeit  

Fakt ist: An jedem Gebrauchtspiel hat der Publisher verdient. Nicht jeder Gebrauchtkäufer wäre auch ein Neukäufer. 

Sieh's doch mal aus der Perspektive des verkaufenden Spielers. Warum sollte ich, wenn ich ein Spiel durch hab und weiß, dass ich es nicht nochmal spiele, dieses Spiel nicht zurückbringen, mir eine Gutschrift holen und mir ein anderes/neues Spiel kaufen?


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Mai 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> Seit VHS bekommen sie von jedem verkauften Rekorder, von jeder verkauften leeren Kassette, eine "Kopierentschädigung". Mittlerweile von jeder leeren CD/DVD/BlueRay und von jedem Brenner.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten, egal ob man kopiert, gebraucht kauft, oder von grundauf ehrlich ist, wenn du einen Brenner kaufst, oder leere Datenspeicher, zahlst du die "Kopierentschädigung" mit.




Ähhm davon habe ich ja noch nie gehört, woher dein Wissen? Hast du mal eine Quelle, die das belegt was du hier schreibst? 

Ja MichaelG hat überspitzt geschrieben. Firmen rechnen aber tatsächlich so und nur mal angenommen es gäbe nicht die Möglichkeit der Kopie oder des Gebrauchtspiels. Ich glaube jeder Gebrauchtspiel Käufer würde zähneknirschend die 50 oder mehr Euros auf den Tisch blättern. Bestes Beispiel ist doch EA und Battlefield Hardline. Obwohl sich alle drüber aufregen, wird der Mist tatsächlich verkauft... also irgendwas müssen die Publisher ja richtig machen  Ehrlich gesagt bin ich fasziniert von EA wie die es immer wieder schaffen ihre Spiele an den Mann/Frau zu bringen.


----------



## nuuub (4. Mai 2015)

Pauschalabgabe – Wikipedia

Noch nie was davon gehört? Wundert mich nicht, das wissen nicht viele.

Es wissen auch wenige dass es in Deutschland ein recht auf Privat Kopie gibt. Dieses recht wurde aber ausgehebelt indem der Kopierschutz eingeführt wurde und ein neues Gesetz geschaffen wurde welches besagt dass das umgehen des Kopierschutzes verboten ist.

Was das ganze lächerlich macht.

Ein Kopierschutz verstößt so gesehen gegen das gesetz. Es nimmt den Bürgern die möglichkeit eine Kopie zu erstellen die gesetzlich erlaubt ist.

Nun ja, hab schon vor lange zeit aufgehört mich darüber aufzuregen ^^


----------



## MichaelG (4. Mai 2015)

Das stimmt tatsächlich. Aber die Politik hat sich von Steam und Co. überrollen lassen. Teure Firmensoftware kann man sogar weiterverkaufen, wenn sichergestellt ist, daß die Lizenz im gleichen Atemzuge auf den gleichen Besitzer mit wechselt. Aber bei PC-Games ist ein Gebrauchtverkauf unmöglich.

Mit der Pauschalabgabe wurde damals nicht nur dem Recht der Kopierung von TV-Sendungen genüge getan. Es bestand früher eben auch das Recht auf eine Kopie des Datenträgers (CD/DVD) zur *eigenen *Verwendung. Natürlich ist damit nicht gemeint die Kopie weiterzugeben und das Original zu behalten oder umgekehrt.


----------



## nuuub (4. Mai 2015)

@MichaelG



> Es bestand früher eben auch das Recht auf eine Kopie des Datenträgers (CD/DVD) zur *eigenen *Verwendung



Dieses Gesetz gibt es immer noch. Es war Legal sich eine VHS Videokasette, die man sich aus einer Videothek ausgeliehen hat, für den eigenen Gebrauch zu kopieren. Das gleiche gilt jetzt für DVD. Wenn ich "Legal" an ein Original ran komme, indem ich zb die Gebühr in eine Videothek bezahle, darf ich sie laut Gesetz kopieren, für den eigenen Gebrauch natürlich. Das Gesetz erlaubt es mir.

ABER.

Laut einem anderem Gesetz darf ich den Kopierschutz nicht umgehen. Dann mache ich mich strafbar.

Genau das meine ich mit "Lächerlich".

Kopierschutz verstößt so gesehen gegen das Gesetz weil es mein Recht, laut Gesetz!, auf eine Privatkopie, einschränkt.

Aus diesem Grund, kann ich mich nur wiederholen, die ganzen Firmen sollten den Ball flach halten anstatt die Leute mit ihrem Gejammer zu verarschen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> Laut einem anderem Gesetz darf ich den Kopierschutz nicht umgehen. Dann mache ich mich strafbar.



das stimmt so nicht.


----------



## nuuub (4. Mai 2015)

@Bonkic

Jaja... Der 108b... ^^

Versuche dich mal auf den zu berufen wenn dir ein Konzernanwalt die Klagen um die Ohren schmeißt.

MichaelG hat absolut recht, die Politik hat sich überrollen lassen. Die Kanzlerin hat keine Ahnung, ist ja schließlich alles Neuland für sie, die Gamer sind eh alle Böse, und die Lobbyisten leisten die ganze Arbeit. ^^


----------



## Angry-Angel (10. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gebrauchtkauf von PC-Games (außer älteren Games) ist quasi unmöglich. Auf Konsolen hingegen immer noch ein großer Faktor und immer noch ein Dorn  im Auge der Publisher. Weil die rechnen überspitzt formuliert so. 1 Gebrauchtkäufer = 1 Day-One Käufer weniger. Und die verdienen an jedem Gebrauchtverkauf.......    nix.



Diese Rechnung, (1 Gebrauchtkäufer = 1 Day-One Käufer weniger) ist aber nicht richtig.
Ich kann nur von mir selbst sprechen, aber ich bin jemand der warten kann, und sich dann später die GotY- oder Ultimate-Editionen kauft. Eben weil ich es nicht einsehe, mich mit überteuerten DLC's, unter Umständen, über den Tisch ziehen zu lassen. Man muß eben nur warten können.

Bis auf die C&C-Reihe war ich nie jemand der sich am Day-One in ne Schlange eingereiht hat um nen Spiel zu ergattern.
(Ok C&C ist auch schon ein paar Tage her)^^

Meine Konsolenspiele, XBox 360, demnächst PS4, kaufe ich nach genau demselben Schema.
Und nicht nur da...bei manchen Elektronikgeräten und, ganz wichtig, Autos mache ich es ähnlich.
Der Grund: Auslaufmodelle haben, in aller Regel, keine Kinderkrankheiten mehr und sind ausgereift...der nette Nebeneffekt ist, sie sind auch noch günstiger als die Nachfolger.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2015)

Ich sag ja nur mal überspitzt wie die Finanzcontroller sich die Sache schönrechnen.


----------

